# How do I disable my internal speakers???



## TGBNate (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi, I am using a sony vaio vgn-cr220e model laptop running xp. I need to find out how to disable my internal laptop speakers, so the only sound comes from the headphone jack. I've been all over the settings, spent days on end online looking for answers and even spent 40 minutes on the phone with a moron at sony who had me checking and unchecking mute buttons. could someone please help me?

my sound driver is Realtek HD Audio if that helps...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Good question... I have not tried it myself but I noticed, my speakers turn OFF if I put the headphone jack in. No need to disable. Is yours not behaving this way?


----------



## TGBNate (Jan 16, 2009)

no, when I put the headphone jack in the sound comes out of BOTH my headphones AND the internal speakers. this is why I need to disable the speakers. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try to push the headphone jack in further. I observed mine acting that way if it is half way in.


----------



## TGBNate (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for the advice, but my headphones are plugged in as far as they can go... my only option at this point is to find out how to disable the internal speakers so I won't have this issue again. if you could help me figure that out, it would solve all my problems.
Thanks


----------



## Scarthos (Jan 16, 2009)

TriggerFinger is right. Generally a laptop will route all signal to the output jack whenever a sound device is plugged into it. However, bad hardware or faulty drivers could botch the way it functions

Open the 'Sounds and Audio Devices' under Control Panel. Click the audio tab. There should be a drop down menu under the Sound Playback box. Is there a different output device other than the speakers? If so, select it and try that.

HTH


----------



## dwingrider (Jul 26, 2008)

I am having the same problem with my HP Pavilion dv6500 laptop. The headphones work fine for sometime and after a while the sound starts coming out from the external speakers too. Have searched on the internet for a solution but nothing seems to work.
Anybody know a solution please let us know.
Thanks


----------

